# elaboracion y creacion de un GPS



## chochito_alegre (Ene 12, 2008)

Hola, aun soy estudiante, pero con muchas ganas de aprender.  Ante todo quiero decir q este nuevo tema (no se si esta publicado en el lugar adecuado), ya ha sido creado antes, lo busque previamente, pero lamentablemente no dieron solucion alguna al problema.  Lo que yo quiero hacer es crear un gps, o bueno, algo similar, ya que me servira para hacer mi tesis.  Las soluciones que dieron en otros blogs fue comprar uno ya hecho, pero como les repito no puedo presentar una tesis "comprada".  Lo que necesito saber es si alguien sabe, o tiene información sobre como hacer un GPS, cuanto costaria, que cosas son necesarias, etc.
Agradezco las molestias.


----------



## efreyre (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola, el tema que propones es un poco complejo, lo primero que deberias es conocer que protocolos se usan para capturar la información de los satelites gps, si esta no es abierta (no lo sé) pues tendrias que adquirir seguramente alguna licencia y alguna libreria para interpretar dicha información. Luego busca en que frecuencia se transmite esa información. asi podras hacerte una idea del tipo de demodulacion que necesitas. No esperes que te respondan con una receta con pasos exactos para hacer tu tesis y lista de materiales, eso no seria hacer una tesis, se trata de que tu mismo investigues.

Saludos.


----------



## chochito_alegre (Ene 13, 2008)

si, se que tengo q investigar y todo, pero la verdad no se muy bien por donde empezar, es por eso que pedi un poco de ayuda, ahora con lo que tu me has dicho ya tengo el inicio... se que como tu dices una receta sera imposible de dar, pero me gustaria que alguien me oriente, que me digan q temas son los necesarios para tener el conocimiento para armar el GPS y que temas son inutiles.
gracias por responder


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

No recuerdo donde pero se venden en la red la parte se sintonia y deteccion de los GPS, son modulos como para integrar a otras aplicaciones.
La salida es un protocolo de señal muy sencillo y facil de aplicar

Solamente es la placa con sintonizadores y deteccion, sin carcaza botones, display ni nada.


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola amigo!..no tendras todo servido claro está...pero para eso estamos los foreros...quiero saber si es de utilidad este esquema...dice GPS asi que pense que podria ayudarte.
Si no coincice para nada con lo que estas buscando...Mil disculpas!
suerte en tu proyecto


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2008)

Elvis!: Ese puede ser el modulo de sintonia al que me referia en mi comentario, fijate si consigues el codigo del modulo en la pagina donde viste el esquema.


----------



## Tomasito (Ene 13, 2008)

Que lástima que sos de Peru, porque acá en argentina, en Cika Electrónica venden modulos gps, antenas y todo eso.

El protocolo que manejan aparentemente se llama "NMEA0183":
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/NMEA 
http://www.nmea.org/pub/0183/index.html


Supongo que podrías pedir a Cika que te lo envien (si no lo conseguís en Peru), no creo que salga tanto el envio, estamos cerca despues de todo.

Ah, poseen salida rs232 los modulos que te digo.


Salu2!


----------



## Willington (Ene 13, 2008)

Buenas, 

pues los modulos que todos hablan ya son GPS completos son modulos OEM para ensamblarlos
en otros aparatos, taxis, vehiculos de carga etc, la con la salida NMEA se obtiene la Latitud, longitud,  una parte de mi tesis de pregrado fue hacer una comuciacion con GPS via NMEA ....

pero hacer un GPS es bien complejo te recomiendo este documento, para que de des cuenta
de la magnitud del asunto. (fijate en el capitilo 2)

http://www.upv.es/cgf/Produccion DICGF/PDF/Asenjo/tesis.pdf

saludos


----------



## heli (Ene 14, 2008)

Crear un GPS desde el principio es muy, muy complicado. Involucra receptores de radio de frecuencias de gigaciclos, la medida de tiempos del orden de nanosegundos y cálculos trigonométricos complejos...
Este radioaficionado tiene su propio GPS casero montao, pero verás que la complejidad es muy alta...
http://lea.hamradio.si/~s53mv/navsats/theory.html
Los módulos GPS comerciales por menos de 50$ proporcionan una salida de datos serie en formato estándar NMEA (u otros) y son muy fáciles de usar conectados a un microcontrolador:
http://www.futurlec.com/GPS.shtml


----------



## chochito_alegre (Sep 3, 2010)

Agradezco a todos por la ayuda brindada.  Me ha servido mucho.  Muchas gracias


----------



## yamirannette (Nov 16, 2010)

chochito_alegre dijo:


> Hola, aun soy estudiante, pero con muchas ganas de aprender.  Ante todo quiero decir q este nuevo tema (no se si esta publicado en el lugar adecuado), ya ha sido creado antes, lo busque previamente, pero lamentablemente no dieron solucion alguna al problema.  Lo que yo quiero hacer es crear un gps, o bueno, algo similar, ya que me servira para hacer mi tesis.  Las soluciones que dieron en otros blogs fue comprar uno ya hecho, pero como les repito no puedo presentar una tesis "comprada".  Lo que necesito saber es si alguien sabe, o tiene información sobre como hacer un GPS, cuanto costaria, que cosas son necesarias, etc.
> Agradezco las molestias.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> buenos dias disscuculpa las molestia!! estoy haciendo mi tesis de grado y necesito realizar un gps!! keria saber si esta a tu alcance ayudarme por favor!! te lo agrazco un barbaridad!!!


----------



## enyilin (Mar 27, 2012)

Hola como vas, vi tu mensaje por casualidad por que ando buscando información para generar un gps también para mi tesis, ño voy a utilizar para distribución logística, quería saber si lo pudiste hacer y si me pudieras regalar la información, mi correo es


----------



## genri306 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola como te fue con tu tesis, ando en ese tema ojola y  me puedas ayudar


----------

